# Where to ride in Charleston, NC?



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

*Where to ride in Charleston, SC?*

I'm going to be in Charlston for a few days in the next month or two and am planning to log a solid 80-90 mile ride while there. Are there any spectacular routes or good climbs (hoping its not totally flat!) anybody can reccommend?

EDIT: 

That should be SC, not NC!!!


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

Who knew there was a Charleston, NC? Darned if there wasn't. You sure you're not headed to Charleston, SC? That one is pure flat other than the bridges. I suspect that Charleston, NC isn't too hilly either given it's proximity to the East coast of the state, although, I've not been there.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

Doh! Sorry if I offended anybody from SC, I corrected the title to SC!


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jul 12, 2012)

*Here's some info*



fueledbymetal said:


> I'm going to be in Charlston for a few days in the next month or two and am planning to log a solid 80-90 mile ride while there. Are there any spectacular routes or good climbs (hoping its not totally flat!) anybody can reccommend?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> That should be SC, not NC!!!


There's a great set of rides out of the Trek Store in Mount Pleasant, just over the bridge from Charleston. Just be forewarned, the A ride is listed at 23+ for 55 miles. I can do that on flat ground. I was in town there last fall and went out with the A's and after 15 miles at a 28 average sitting in the back of the pace line I dropped back and let the B group pick me up! Some great flat riding all over that area. A group of folks rides over from Charleston to Mt Pleasant for these rides making it a 70-80 mile total ride. 

Ride with the Trek Bicycle Store! - Trek Bicycle Store of Mount Pleasant, SC

Also check out this link for info on local routes and group rides most every day of the week. 

Coastal Cyclists - Charleston, SC


----------

